# Urinals



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

There is a factory that calls me out every so often to clean a drain on a Urinal. Now Arby's is calling me to fix theirs. No problem, except that I wonder if I am not doing enough to make a long term repairs on these calls. 

When I worked for another company we had a factory that was calling us(me) out on a regular basis to clean a Urinal drain. Finally after talking directly with the Maintenance Manager I suggest jetting both of the lines, and installing new urinals with auto-flush valves. They went with the suggestion and for 5 years have been good to go. I know this because my step-dad works there and has confirmed it. 

What is your process for a plugged Urinal? Chemicals, drain machine, jetter, etc...?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll pull 'em if I have to but...

Urinal auger.

Auto flush retrofit.

Leave urinal cleaner with maintenance personnel and advise they use it.



The issue I have with most of my commercial customers, at least in an office setting is there are fewer and fewer men within the offices. The washrooms don't get used as much as they should and even the toilets don't get flushed enough. This creates issues with sticking flush valves and in one case separation of solids in a 4" branch serving a mens washroom.

Men seem to be making up about 10% of the office workforce for my customer base within an office environment.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Pull them and snake it with 4 blade auger and 5/8 sectional cable.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

And then throw the auger and cable in the dumpster cause I ain't riding with that reeking thing in my van :laughing:


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Indie said:


> There is a factory that calls me out every so often to clean a drain on a Urinal. Now Arby's is calling me to fix theirs. No problem, except that I wonder if I am not doing enough to make a long term repairs on these calls.
> 
> When I worked for another company we had a factory that was calling us(me) out on a regular basis to clean a Urinal drain. Finally after talking directly with the Maintenance Manager suggest jetting both of the lines, and installing new urinals with auto-flush valves. They went with the suggestion and for 5 years have been good to go. I know this because my step-dad works there and has confirmed it.
> 
> What is your process for a plugged Urinal? Chemicals, drain machine, jetter, etc...?


Have you tried calci solve? Pour it in wrap the urnial in a bag let it sit for a bit then flush it out works great


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Auger them, sizzle, and up the flush valve diaphram to 1.6 flush or more. We wont give any sizzle or clobber to anyone to use. Last time we did they almost killed themself. So now we say use CLR or something like it.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pull, run with doubles flush with hose from sloan. I usually throw the urinal in a trashcan and go to the mop sink for chipping out the calcium.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Indie,
this how I roll. I pull the urinal, rod it with a General "Clog Chopper" on a drop down knuckle, then blast it with water for about 10-20 minutes. I have broke open walls and cut into 2" risers that were packed solid with uric acid. I don't think "Urinal-Kleen" or "Calci-Solv" would have been able to clean that much of the mung out.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Indie,
> this how I roll. I pull the urinal, rod it with a General "Clog Chopper" on a drop down knuckle, then blast it with water for about 10-20 minutes. I have broke open walls and cut into 2" risers that were packed solid with uric acid. I don't think "Urinal-Kleen" or "Calci-Solv" would have been able to clean that much of the mung out.



That is an awfully clever set up there. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

whats the piece stuck into the drain ? i like the setup and i wanna steal your idea.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Indie said:


> That is an awfully clever set up there. Thank you for the heads up.


This is why I still hang around, to help out my brothers in bibs. But Bill Parr and Ben AKA Gear Junkie were my inspirations, they made rigs to rod and flush kitchen drains and posted pics of their contraptions. I just took their ideas in a little different direction.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I use a urinal flush tub with hose flush as I run auger when the water stops coming back its clear clean urinal over toilet till all calcium is gone flush install urinal pull diaphragm spindol let it run full blast for ten minutes bill customer no call backs o I forgot I carry some plastic weaving sheets you know the ones the size of paper with bunches of squares. I cut to fit and put in urinal stop gum everything from going Rowena the drain they don't move or anything when urinal is flushed


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Indie,
> this how I roll. I pull the urinal, rod it with a General "Clog Chopper" on a drop down knuckle, then blast it with water for about 10-20 minutes. I have broke open walls and cut into 2" risers that were packed solid with uric acid. I don't think "Urinal-Kleen" or "Calci-Solv" would have been able to clean that much of the mung out.


That's sweet man, how do you handle multiple unrinals in a row. Pull them all and plug them?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> That's sweet man, how do you handle multiple unrinals in a row. Pull them all and plug them?


Just depends, usually I just have to pull the last one in the bank and don't have to pull the rest.


----------

